# Naughty Tilly!



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

As fast as I clear up one lot of mess, she's created more devastation! She's had a big long walk, we've done some training, I've brushed her fur - what does she want!?

"Shall we watch a DVD mum?"


"Look mum! I've dug all the biggest stones out of the borders and spread the across the lawn !"



"Game of FIFA??"



"I've got every single toy out of my toy box, now I'm eating a stone"



She's chasing leaves in he garden now - although there will probably be more chaos by the time I've posted this!!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

:laugh::laugh::laugh: Oh how FUNNY! Adorable photos of it all too, but HOW can you be cross when you've got such a cuter than cute face looking up at you! What a little :devil: but I can't help but want to :hug: her!!


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

She needs a brother or sister lol


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Cannot wait to hear what mischief Tilly and Dudley get up to on their play date ... Sounds like they were made for each other ....

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

cockerpoo61 said:


> She needs a brother or sister lol


Another one to add to my list!! 

xxx


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

:laugh: Oh the little love just wants some attention. She reminds me so much like George when he wants our attention he wont give in being naughty but I love him so much. As Ali said how can you get cross with her with such a cute face? I'll send George over then you will have two naughty choccy poos. Oh my god the thought of the two of them up to no good:laugh::devil:


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol so funny! No matter what fancy toys you buy them they always seem to prefer things like empty plastic bottles and stones.loving the rocks spread over the lawn haha but she is so cute she can get away with it! xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She says remember you've kept me on a short lead for how long ???? Just catching up with lost time xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I love her That was my laugh for the day. My favorite is the one with the CD in her mouth she looks so innocent. What a sweet girl how can you get mad at that face

Thanks for making me smile!!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

I think I will send George to you Lottie or anyone who will have him? Just been having a lovely game of ball with him in the garden and WHAT do I find?? him peeing up his bed in the dinning room The little bugger no more ball for him tonight, he's gone off to sulk now!! Whoops daddy's just read what I've put so in double trouble.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh dear George! I'm glad I'm not the only one with a naughty cockapoo  

Definitely revenge for 10 days of on lead walks!

X


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for this thread.....really made me laugh! Love naughty Poos.....well other people's!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh poor Tilly, it was because she was so disappointed that her friend Dudley couldn't meet up and charge about with her. Such a shame i had to rain check, am looking forward to seeing the lovely Tilly soon I hope.


----------

